# Windows 7 BSOD, laggy, freezing



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

up until friday night my laptop was running fine. I am using an Asus g73jw ROG edition laptop. The only thing i have noticed is when i load games the screen would go white for a brief second while it loaded the game then it would load game and everything was A ok. 

However Friday night while playing my game in full windowed mode as i always do, the computer crashed and gave me the BSOD with a debugcode_usb_driver error of some sort. I restarted windows normally and it booted up and about 1-2 minutes later it froze. I started it into safe mode with networking and once it booted up about 1-2 minutes later it froze. I booted up into safe mode w/o networking and everything worked fine without freezes or BSOD. I went to device manager and seen a usb driver had a yellow exclamation mark. i uninstalled this and it has not returned since. after Restarting windows normal and safe mode with networking quite a few times after and it still froze everytime. sometimes when i clicked something and sometimes it froze on the welcome screen. 

i read that network adapters might cause this so i unisntalled my ethernet, braodband, and wireless adapter and restarted windows normally. Though it seemed like it help for a bit the computer still froze. Thinking it might still be a wireless issue i disabled my wireless adapter and plugged in an ethernet cord. I was able to boot safe mode with networking without it freezing at all. So i tried windows normal and instead of it freezing it just took forever to load things. at one point the start menu wouldn't even let me click on things. when i could click on items they just wouldnt load no matter how many times i double clicked them. 

My cpu runs at about 60-70 and spikes rarely to no higher than 76 max load which its rated to 90-100. i use cpuid monitor for temps and msiafterburner for VGA whicch runs 32 idle and 60 full game mode.

I have run my uniblue driverscanner and all drivers are up to date. I have manually downloaded new nvidia and atheros wireless adapter drivers and they don't work.

I ran tssdkiller (for rootkits and it was clean0, malware bytes, super anti spyware, reg cleaner, cc cleaner, spybot, and Avast while in safe mode. they found somethings but the one thing found was a virus. I quarantened it immediately did a restart and nothing has changed. i read somewhere avast and firefox can cause alot of freezing. I uninstalled both of them and nothing has changed. 

Currently everytime i boot in windows normal mode and type in my password. the welcome words come up and then it goes into a blue screen wth just my mouse pointer. It has not moved past this since. Thinking it was hanging on a driver i have enabled the os boot log while starting up from under msconfig boot. Twice while trying to boot safe mode with networking it hung up on amddmk.something? and i restarted but it loads safe mode without networking fine. 

I have been reading and researching all day everyday since friday night. I have ran sfc scan now, memory diagnostics, memtest86, antivirus that boots from thumb drive, ultimate boot cd, hard drive tests, cpu tests, and just about everything i could tihnk of or find even though i am forgetting some of them now. I have two hard drives both seagte 500 gb. They are partitioned into four drives: C:, D:, F:, and G:. I only use C:" for windows related items, anit virus programs, and anything used to debug windows. F and G are use for torrents, video games, etc... I ran a check disk on D: and it completed without any errors( D i think is my recovery drive). I schedule C: to run on next start up. I restarted my computer and once i seen it start checking i left to go out to eat tonight. I came back 1.5 hours later and it was still on 2% complete. Assuming it froze i restarted comp and canceld the second scheduled scan. I attempted to correct somethings and got some advice from my brother.

While talking to my brother we came to an agreement that it is either hardware or software (obviously) he thinks it is most likely driver related because it hangs after the welcome screen. So i restart and press F8 to get into safe mode and it freezes. i can't move the cursor up or down. I restart and get into safe mode where it randomly freezes at some point. i restart again and finally delete my nvideo 460m driver and my wireless adapter again. i restart and try to boot normal mode and it froze on the enter password screen. i rebooted and entered password but it still hung on the blue screen after welcome. 
Windows 
He decides i need to create a new profile and give it admin rights. I do this in safe mode without network and restart computer. I click other user when it loads and enter the first two letters of the name and it freezes. i restart and enter name and password for other account and it still hangs at the blue scree after welcome.

I have tried many times restore last known configuration, startup in low resolution, disable driver signatures or w/e, system recovery (which never works), system startup repair (nothing), and a few others i can't remember at the moment.

currently right now as of 1 hour ago I started a checkdisk for drive C: again and it is at 0 percent complete (6340 of 331008 file records processed).

I have run out of ideas. Please help. if there is anything you want to know if i have tried or can try let me know. 

my full specs are from what i remember:
asus g73jw-ROG laptop
intel core i7-740qm, 1.73ghz
nvidia geforce gtx 460m (clocked but i dont remember exactly to what; nothing outrageous)
HDD''s 500gb + 500gb
memory 16gb
Windows 7 Home premium.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I have moved you to the Bsod section please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
it will give the analyst info required so they can assist you.


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

i would love too. however i cant load safe mode because it hangs up and normal windows won't go past the blue screen after welsome where it looks like it would load drivers.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

While you are waiting for a response from us, enter Safe Mode *without* Networking, and proceed with the following general USB troubleshooting steps. General USB Troubleshooting​

Do the above after the disk check finishes running on the system. Do not interrupt the disk check; give it at least 8 hours before deciding whether it has frozen at the current (6340 of 331008 file records processed) status.



-----


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

again i would love to but read above post.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Your first post says you can enter Safe Mode *without* networking (sometimes after many tries). 

Can you clarify: Are you no longer able to do so?



-----


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

in my second post i stated i can't log into safe mode and still can't get into normal windows. i tried last night 3-4 times so i could copy and paste what the event viewer said but it hangs up everytime. i will try right now though since i gave it over night.


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

yea still ahnging up on last loaded. amdkmpfd.sys. the hard driver like flickered a couple of times and now its steady on but no safe mode.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Open a command prompt outside Windows: 

*Access a Command Prompt using the Windows Install Disc:*


Insert the Windows Installation Media and restart your system.

Before you can use the installation media, configure your BIOS for the proper boot order. The installation media should be the first option in the boot menu, i.e. your CD/DVD drive or USB drive. 


Refer to your system manual for steps to enter the BIOS and change boot order settings. Most system manuals can be found online through the system manufacturer (Dell, HP, etc.) or motherboard manufacturer (Gigabyte, ASUS, etc.). 


If you cannot find your installation media, please contact your system manufacturer (Dell, HP, etc.) to replace missing recovery discs or contact Microsoft to replace a missing retail copy. If you were not provided with installation media, you may need to purchase a retail copy from an online or local store.


Press a key when given the message to *Press any key to boot from CD or DVD...*


You'll see a screen that says *Windows is loading files...*; this may take a few minutes depending on the speed of your DVD drive or USB drive.


Choose your installation options and click *Next*.









Choose *Install Now*.









Press *Shift + F10* when the installer loads.
​

*Access a Command Prompt from the Windows System Recovery Options:*

Access the Windows Recovery Options and then select Command Prompt.​


In the command prompt, find where the amdkmpfd.sys file exists and rename it to amdkmpfd.sys.bak, but *do not* delete the file, only rename it. To find the file(s) and rename each file, use the following commands to search drives c:, d:, e:, f:, etc. (it won't be on X: since that is the RAMDisk for Windows recovery).

```
dir /a /s c:\*amdkmpfd.sys
dir /a s d:\*amdkmpfd.sys
dir /a s e:\*amdkmpfd.sys
dir /a s f:\*amdkmpfd.sys
```
Once you find the location(s) of the file, rename it. For instance, if the file exists in C:\Windows\System32\drivers, rename it as follows.

```
rename C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdkmpfd.sys amdkmpfd.sys.bak
```


-----


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

i don't have a cd. its a recovery partition on the main hard drive. how do i still do it?

also from successful safe mode loads the amd... file is always the last to load before it kicks over to windows..


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Access the Windows Advanced Boot Options:*
Press F8 every second or every half second when your system first turns on or restarts. Some BIOS systems may not recognize the F8 being pressed unless it is pressed very rapidly. Others require the F8 key to be pressed with a longer interval in between. You may have to try different methods of pressing F8 after the Power On Self Test (POST) screen in order to reach the Advanced Boot Options screen. For reference: the POST screen generally has the name of your motherboard (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or the name of your system's manufacturer (HP, DELL, Toshiba, etc.) as an image/logo or in text as it proceeds through the test, and it appears just prior to seeing the Windows logo for the Windows loading process. 









Let us know if you have the option to *Repair your computer* within the Advanced Boot Options.



-----


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

i should still have it. i remember seeing it and using it many times.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

That will allow you to open the command prompt and change the driver name. Given that it is the last driver that loads in either situation, it may not be the cause of the problems, which is why I recommend renaming it rather than removing it. 



-----


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

soon as im done cloning my hard drive i will give that a shot


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

after doing a chkdsk i can finally get into windows safe mode. been running for about 3 hours now maybe and he only problem is its laggy.


----------



## bbiagllla (Mar 18, 2013)

*bsod zip and no pefmon report*

when i typed perfom /report it said not found or cant do it.

*·* OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? windows 7
*·* x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? 64
*·* What was original installed OS on system? windows 7
*·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? OEM
*·* Age of system (hardware) 2-3 years
*· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? never re installed

*· *CPU intel core i7-740qm, 1.73ghz
*· *Video Card nvidia gefoce gtx 460m
*· *MotherBoard not sure
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage not sure

computer is aus g73jw-ROG 17.5 inch screen


*·* System Manufacturer 
*·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Crashes are STOP 0x000000FE: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER crashes. STOP 0x000000FE: BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER​

Have you done the USB device troubleshooting I suggested initially? Remove all USB devices and follow the USB troubleshooting guide I gave in my previous post.Windows 7 BSOD, laggy, freezing | Post #4​


-----


----------

